# New members - move UK to Gibraltar



## ZannethKS (6 mo ago)

Good afternoon
My wife and myself are new members and would hopefully like some information or advice on relocating to Gibraltar from UK 
We are looking at the options available for moving over to Gibraltar from England, as a permanent move. I have read up quite a lot, but would like some first hand experience of what's what and the ups and downs if making the move. If you could possibly offer any advice or links that would be fantastic. My wife is retired and I am her carer, but I also have a small business that can easily transfer anywhere.
I understand that Gibraltar will become part of Schenzen from 2023, so I would be keen to know how this will affect a move.
I do hope you can offer some insight to a hopeful couple.
Thanks Ken and Suzanne


----------

